# School for Hearing impaired - Are there any in Dubai



## nelbo (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am considering an opportunity to move with my company to Dubai and wanted to know if there are any schools for hearing impaired children, OR, do any of the international schools cater for children with a hearing impairment. Please bear in mind that my daughter currently attends a Private Special School (VERY EXPENSIVE) as a weekely border exclusively for hearing impaired children and she is being taught in the oral/aural way. In other words, they dont user sign language and have to use what hearing they have got and lip read etc.

If anyone knows of any schools that have a hearing impaired Unit attached to the main school or a similar Special School for deaf children I would be most grateful to hear from you.

Kind regards and thanking you in advance.

Nelbo


----------



## nelbo (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone???? Help Please!


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Nelbo I googled some stuff and found an article in the Gulfnews from this year listing some centres/schools that might help. Heres the link: Gulfnews: Helping special needs children
Hope this points you in the right direction.


----------



## nelbo (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Rednikki, youre a star.


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

No probs. I think the one in Sharjah (Emirate next to Dubai...well almost joined really) looks the most promising. Sharjah is apparently lower in rents and a nice place to live....bad commute to Dubai though.


----------



## nelbo (Jun 15, 2008)

I believe so - Problem is I will probably be based in Dubai initially but will have the opportunity to expand the business into the other emirates. most likely Abu Dhabi first then the others.... will look at these and see.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The school is Sharjah may be the best option, but it may focus a lot on arabic, not English, so you will need to clarify how often English is taught.

The article in Gulf News did state that a child with a disability wouldnt be turned away from a school...but Im afraid that is not 100 % true.
Most schools have entrance exams, and if child doent pass, will not be accepted in.

You need to dicuss your situation with the schools you are interested in.
Some schools allow you to hire an aid to be with your child in the classroom.


----------



## nelbo (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks sgilli3. That is what I thought. She really either needs help one on one in the classroom or in small class groups of max 8 kids. I will probably investigate the schools and then see which are able to provide for her needs.
Does anyone know how much private tuition will cost per year if that was the route we decided to take?

Thanks


----------



## dannydentist (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi nelbo,

I am in the same situation as you appeared to be in when you were looking for school for hearing impaired in Dubai. 
Did you manage to find any schools? Your advice would be much apreciated as finding it very difficult to find any at this point.
Many thanks.
Dannydentist


----------



## nelbo (Jun 15, 2008)

dannydentist said:


> Hi nelbo,
> 
> I am in the same situation as you appeared to be in when you were looking for school for hearing impaired in Dubai.
> Did you manage to find any schools? Your advice would be much apreciated as finding it very difficult to find any at this point.
> ...


I did not progress the opportunity as the schooling issue was a very serious one indeed for my family and I and to answer your question, I did not find any appropriate schools. Perhaps when my daughter is done with school in 4 years, I will take any further opportunities that arise.

Good luck on your search Danny.
Nelbo


----------



## dannydentist (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you for your quick reply,
My daughter is only 2 so still have time to search for schools. She is having a coclear imlplant in the Uk and following up at the American Hospital in Dubai where i have found them to be very helpful.

Thanks again


----------



## nelbo (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all again,

Further to my thread last year, I find myself in the same position. Question is, Has the schooling for hearing impared kids improved at all since then. If not, 2nd question is, if I were to hire a private tutor what am I looking at in salary?

Thanks for any help offered.

Nelbo


----------



## saraqk (Feb 10, 2010)

dannydentist said:


> Hi nelbo,
> 
> I am in the same situation as you appeared to be in when you were looking for school for hearing impaired in Dubai.
> Did you manage to find any schools? Your advice would be much apreciated as finding it very difficult to find any at this point.
> ...


Hi i know that this was posted quite some time ago, but i am potentially moving to DXB and i have a 4yr old boy who has a bilateral cochlear implant. I wanted to know about peoples stories and what school, programs they have chosen for their children. I hope someone can help!!!!


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi - we're in a similar situation to others who have posted on this thread. However, the lack of responses suggests there might not be too much specialist support.

Our daughter is 7 - she has moderate/severe hearing loss and wears digital hearing aids - attends UK primary school at the moment that has a Hearing Impaired Unit with 2 Teachers of the Deaf - she has 1:1 support for c 1 hour per day and speech and language therapist once a week - school also use a radio aid with her - she's going through key stage 1 this term and is doing remarkably well across all subjects - so we're considering all schools but will then probably have to find speech and language therapist separately - JESS schools seems to have a Learning Support Programme but I don't know much about it - so some specific questions that others may be to help us with:

anybody know if radio aids are used in any primary school?

anybody know a speech and language therapist we could contact?

anybody got experience of the Learning Support Programme at JESS or any other schools?

anybody use the children's audiology services at the American Hospital (or any other hospital)?

Many thanks in advance of any replies.


----------

